# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  zaštitne gače

## jelena.O

koja je razlika užem i šireg modela zaštitnih gača kod tipa M i L.

Tj. dal i širi opseg pokriva i uži model?????

----------


## mama pticica

kod naših (roda) nije se veći model mogao toliko preklopiti da ne bi bilo mjesta kraj nogice kraj koje bi onda izašlo mokro..

jer koliko god preklapali s čičkom otvor za nogicu je još uvijek ostajao prevelik

----------


## jelena.O

kaj je onda bolje uzeti uži model????

----------


## mama pticica

naša je T bila sitna beba i one najmanje smo imali skoro do njezinog 1. rođkasa, onda su išle M (valjda), a velike L nismo nikad ni dorasli.. ostavila je pelene prije nego što je dorasla za najveće! :Very Happy:

----------


## dorica

a moj Nikola je velika beba (ne debela) prve platnene pelene smo počeli koristiti od nekih mj.dana ,zaštitne gačice gačice su bile M malo su mu bile velike ali do 4 mj ( prijateljica je rodila pa smo joj ih ustupili makar ih je mogao nositi do 6 mj) pa smo već nabavili XL stariji model(one bijele) pa još jedne plave (novi model) , plave su veće i sad su mu još malo velike ali mi ih super koristimo najajuži druker i te su nam najdraže a bijele isto koristimo i to na srednji druker

sad Nikola ima skoro 11 mj i 10 kg  :Smile:

----------

